# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Συλλεκτικοί δίσκοι 33 στροφών με αξέχαστες ελληνικές επιτυχίες Νο. 2

## pas2007

31. Νίκος Μπαξεβάνης Στην Μαγεία Του Ακκορντεόν 1985

32. Νίκος Μπαξεβάνης Στην Μαγεία Του Ακκορντεόν Νο2 1986

33. Νίκος Μπαξεβάνης Στην Μαγεία Του Ακκορντεόν Νο3 1988

34. Νίκος Μπαξεβάνης Στην Μαγεία Του Ακκορντεόν Νο4 1990

35. Φίλιππος Νικολάου ΘΑΘΕΛΑ 1976

36. Κώστας Καρουσάκης ποιός μπορεί λογικά ν΄αγαπάη 1974

37. Νίκου Γκούβιτσα που να πάω βρέχει ο θεός 1981

38. Θέμης Ανδρεάδης Κάτι Άλλο Μου Θυμίζει 1974

39. Ο Θέμης Ανδρεάδης τραγουδάει Λόγοθέτη η πεθερά μου και άλλα 12 τραγουδάκια 1976

40. Τζων Τίκης 1974

41. Κώστας Χρήστου 1973

42. Τέρης Χρυσός Αρλεκίνος 1973

43. 40 Χρόνια Τσιτσάνης (διπλός δίσκος) 1980

44.  Ριζίτικα Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος και Νίκος Ξυλούρης 1971

45. Παπαιωάννου μπαγιαντερας χατζηχρηστος καπλανης  1970 (ταλαιπωρημένη θήκη)

46. Τρίγωνα Κάλαντα ορχήστρα και χορωδία 1979

47. Λάζαρος Κουλαξίζης Ακορντεόν 1997

48. George Spanos Flight of the Bumblebee 1986

49. Δάκης Αντίο Μαίρη 1977

50. Demis Roussos Forever and Ever 1973

51. Δ. Μητροπάνος, Γιώργος Κατσαρός, Λυμπερόπουλος και Χριστιάνα ο Δρόμος για τα Κύθηρα 1973

52. Το μινόρε της αυγής 1983

53. Μανώλης Μητσιάς, Τάνια Τσανακλίδου Αχ.. Έρωτα (φεντερίκο γκαρθία λόρκα) 1974

54. Μανώλης Μητσιάς Νο.2 1973

55. Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος, Μάνος Ελευθερίου Θητεία 1974

56. Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος Θεσσαλικός Κύκλος 1974

57. Δήμος Μούτσης Πρώτη Εκτέλεση 1973

58. Γιώργος Χατζηνάσιος Διαδρομή 1973

59. Γιώργος Νταλάρας, Χάρις Αλεξίου Βυζαντινός Εσπερινός 1973

60. Γιάννη Μαρκόπουλου Γ. Σκούρτη Βίκυ Μοσχολιού και Λ. Χαλκιάς Μετανάστες 1974

61. Πασχάλης Φίλοι και αδελφοί 1973

62. Τα Μικρασιατικα Με Τον Λαζαρο Κουλαξιζη

63. Atene di Notte Canzoni folkloristiche Greche eseguite dall'orcestra di Panos Kolaxidis

64. Τσιφτετέλι

----------

